# My public apology.........



## ABbuggin (May 31, 2009)

Ok, this is going to be a long winded post, so please read it all.  

I'm sure all of you (or most of you) know that the most recent contest was closed down due to a "cheater". Well I am responsible for that, BUT please allow me to clear things up. Long story short, one of the nights while the voting was going on, some of my friends were over. During conversation, the contest came up. Because they were my friends, they wanted to vote for me. They each made their own account on my computer that night. That is why the additional accounts were from the same IP address. Now, don't get me wrong, I am not trying to push the blame off on anybody, I made a stupid decision. I should of not allowed my friends to vote since they were not members prior to the contest, instead they were just joining to vote for me. I do realize that the whole situation appears "fishy", but please realize that cheating NEVER crossed my mind. I had no intentions of cheating. I am very sorry for causing all the chaos and confusion amongst the forum, I also realize that my decision may of ruined some of my friendships here too.  I hope that you all accept my apology. I have been working with insects all of my life. I currently work at a museum (in the insectarium) with the lead entomologist, and I am going to college next year to start studying entomology. Because of this forum, I have decided what area of entomology I want to pursue...mantids. They are surprisingly understudied and I really don't think I would of chosen this route without the forum being part of my life. So, I would really appreciate it if you all would forgive me, so I can come back to my second "family".  

Andrew


----------



## Emile.Wilson (May 31, 2009)

Welcome back, i forgive you.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 31, 2009)

Apology accepted, here. Welcome back!


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (May 31, 2009)

welcome back ^_^


----------



## ABbuggin (May 31, 2009)

Thanks guys, I really do fell sorry for everything.


----------



## bassist (May 31, 2009)

welcome back.


----------



## Katnapper (May 31, 2009)

Hi Andrew,

Thanks for your apology... it's happily received and accepted. I've been thinking about you the past month, and had thought about writing you via email, but never did. I wanted to tell you that I think you're basically an intelligent, trustworthy, and very worthwhile person... who got caught up (intentionally or not) in a bad decision. I'm sure you've suffered much from this incident, and truthfully it is as it should be. I think the lesson you've hopefully learned will stand you in good stead as a positive influence on the decisions you make the rest of your life.

All of us make mistakes and bad decisions, sometimes actively, or even passively by allowing what we know is not right to go forth, especially in our youth. Learn from it, remember it, make it a positive influence on your character, and welcome back!


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2009)

Welcome back. You made a mistake simple as that. Whether it had been intentional or not it was a mistake and you're going to make a whole lot more as you get older. Hopefully you learned something from it. Glad to have ya back. What museum?


----------



## wuwu (May 31, 2009)

welcome back buddy!


----------



## agent A (May 31, 2009)

Very nice of you to appologize. You see, when we learn from a mistake, we are still learning something.


----------



## Giosan (May 31, 2009)

Welcome back Andrew


----------



## superfreak (May 31, 2009)

nice to have you back, mate


----------



## mantidian (May 31, 2009)

Great to have you back! Just consider it a lesson learned =)


----------



## ABbuggin (May 31, 2009)

Rick said:


> Welcome back. You made a mistake simple as that. Whether it had been intentional or not it was a mistake and you're going to make a whole lot more as you get older. Hopefully you learned something from it. Glad to have ya back. What museum?


The Museum of Life and Science: http://www.ncmls.org/

I know its a drive for you, but if your able to come over (let me know prior) I'll be able to give you a behind the scenes tour of everything.


----------



## revmdn (May 31, 2009)

Welcome back, and certainly no hard feelings here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 31, 2009)

Hey Bug, wondered where y've been mate! I am a bit slow, but thats cause my kids are grown and not here, so I just figured u were to busy for us, I would give u a whoppin, but u 2 far away! still love ya buddy!


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> The Museum of Life and Science: http://www.ncmls.org/I know its a drive for you, but if your able to come over (let me know prior) I'll be able to give you a behind the scenes tour of everything.


Thanks.


----------



## kamakiri (May 31, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## jacksun (May 31, 2009)

Welcome back!!! Missed you around here


----------



## ABbuggin (May 31, 2009)

Thanks again everybody, I missed all of you too while away.


----------



## hierodula (Jun 4, 2009)

no prob. your mistake was unintentional  welcome back :lol:


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh that was you?? I think I'm a little slow =P...glad you're back!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks, I am sure glad to be back also.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh I didn't even know it was you. Um, I guess it's good that we didn't lose an awesome member.


----------

